# Orlando CCA Banquet 9/15/09 - 2 Microskiffs Up for Auction



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Last chance to RSVP for the CCA Orlando Banquet and Auction presented by WPC! We have a great event planned so if you have not already made a reservation simply reply to this email or call 321-663-2588 to save your spot! There will be a very limited number of tickets available at the door so don't risk it, RSVP today.

This year's highlights include, free beer all night from our new state sponsor, LandShark Lager, free wine all night from our friends at ABC Fine Wines and Spirits, 2 hour open bar, a great display of boats from Hell's Bay Boatworks and special guests Capt. Rick Murphy and Capt. Flip and Diane Pallot.

We also have our best live auction lineup yet (see below for a sneak preview) as well as some great silent auction items. Even the raffle is the best we have ever put together. Raffle items include a Benelli shotgun, a COACH handbag, American Rodsmith combos with Shimano reels, a 42" plasma TV and even a week's vacation in Treasure Cay valued at $2,000! And More!

Seriously, this is the one event you do not want to miss. RSVP now! The banquet is this Thursday, October 15  at 6:00 PM and will be held at SeaWorld's Ports of Call. If you do not already have your tickets please reply to this email to reserve your seat today!

For more information please visit our website at http://www.ccaflorida.org/chapters/orlando.html or you can fax the attached ticket request form to 407-854-1766.

Thanks for your continued support of CCA Florida,
Dan

Dan Askin
General Manager
Coastal Conservation Association Florida
Office 407-854-7002 ext. 13
Cell 321-663-2588
Dedicated To Conserving And Protecting
Florida's Marine Resources.


16. *Hell’s Bay Boatworks Newest Model the Skate™*
The Skate is the newest model in a lineup of the best shallow water skiffs on the planet. Hell’s Bay has set the shallow water angling standard for excellence and performance; the Skate™ continues this tradition as the benchmark against which all other skiffs are measured.

Yours comes complete with a 15 HP Yamaha 4 stroke motor, 6 gallon epoxy coated baffled aluminum fuel tank, quiet and dry hatches with rubber gaskets, custom aluminum trailer w/ spare tire, aluminum wheels and radial tires and much more. Does not include tax, tag, title, registration or delivery. $2,500 non-refundable deposit required. Courtesy of Hell’s Bay Boatworks

For more info go to:

http://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/hellsbay_skate_feat.html


28. *Project NMZ Gheenoe*
Does this boat look familiar…….If you participated in the “Project NMZ” raffle last year and did not win, all is not lost. Following Capt. Jan Lemieux’s lead, who donated the boat originally, the winner, Mr. Darren Williamson, from the Hernando Chapter decided to donate the boat back to CCA in an effort to raise more funds for conservation. Here’s a rundown of everything on this little powerhouse, proof that good things really do come in small packages: Donated by MicroSkiff.com.


• 2008 Unlimited Glassworks Gheenoe 15’4”
• Yamaha 8 HP 2 Stroke motor
• Galvanized Continental trailer
• TFO push pole
• 46# Motor Guide Great White 12 V Trolling Motor
• Odyssey deep cycle marine battery
• Custom trolling motor mount by Carbon Marine
• Custom carbon fiber casting platforms fore and aft by Carbon Marine with custom Sea Dek
• Custom carbon fiber tiller extension by Carbon Marine
• Yeti cooler with custom Sea Dek top
• Sea Dek flooring
• Wang anchor system
• Battery charger
• LED gunwale lights
• 4 rod holders
• 5 gallon gas tank
• Bilge pump
• Custom graphic wrap


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Please get me some pix! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes Sir [smiley=military-salute.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Last night was pretty amazing. The Orlando chapter of CCA Florida puts on a heck of a party. This years fundraiser was held at Sea World Port of Call. You can enter Port of Call directly without going into the park. I am sure that was a requirement because there were fishing rods everywhere. Walking through the park with those type of goodies may have raised a few eyebrows  ;D

The Microskiff NMZ had a prime location and was the first display everyone saw when they entered Port of Call. It was also right in front of the bathrooms guaranteeing that everyone noticed it. I talked to several people including FWC officers that were very impressed. The main question was the base boat price and the value of the package since it would be up for auction later in the night.



















There were two other boats of interest to me at the event. First was the Hells Bay Skate. HB donated this boat to the auction  [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]. This is a true micro that caters to a affluent fisherman. I have to smile when I think that the guys who can afford almost anything are seeing the value in having a true micro. I am looking forward to getting out and fishing on one of these boat soon.





































Another boat that caught my attention was brought by Central Florida Marine and Mosquito Bay Skiffs. This is the Buzz Lite. Its a full size skiff that was created to fill a hole in the line of boats that Central Florida Marine currently carries. Its got very nice lines and in its entry level set up can be bought boat/motor/trailer for under $10k. That includes a Yamaha 25 hp 2 stroke which I was told pushes the boat at 26 MPH with a stock prop and two people. They also have a fully rigged boat with 50 HP too.










As the night progressed people started moving from the silent auction items and over to the tables where dinner would be served while speakers came up and the live auction occurred. I was happy to see fellow forum member Buck at the event. Others that I ran into were Chris Peterson and Tom Gordon from Hells Bay. Mark, Gordon and Alan from Central Florida Marine. Guides Keith Kalbfleisch and Scott Trip. Ted Forsgren who is the CCA Florida lobbyist. Brian, manager of the Bass Pro Fly Shop and member of the Orlando Backcountry Flyfishing Association. Flip and Diane Pallot. Bill Bishop. And of course all of the Orland CCA members. 



















When dinner got started a crazy thing happened to my wife and I. We were sitting in the back minding our own business when they announced the winners of the Captains Table. This is where they hold a raffle and move one table up to the front to sit with a celebrity guest. They also give away really nice goody bags and upgrade dinner to filet mignon and lobster   So a table near us wins. They were excited as could be. Next thing I know the person who won come walking back to our table where my wife and I are sitting alone and ask them to join us because they have room for one more couple. Next thing I know I am sitting next to Flip and Diane Pallot  ;D
Thats the 2nd time I have meet Flip. He is a super nice guy. We had a good time talking about the usual stuff. Fishing, tv shows and Harleys.










There were a few really good speakers before the auction. Rick Murphy did a great job. He also donated a 2 day fishing trip for the auction. When two guys got into a bidding war Rick was nice enough to offer two trips so each one could go. That gesture raised $6k for CCA alone.  [smiley=bravo.gif] If you run into Rick some where please make sure to thank him for his generosity.










Here is a person that everyone who fishes in the state of Florida should also thank. This is Ted Forsgren. He is a full time employee of CCA and is responsible for communicating CCA's stance on fishery issues to the different governing bodies. He is based out of Tallahassee and works tirelessly towards our goals. I have called Ted in the past for help understanding issues like the recent NASA expansion that would close parts of Mosquito Lagoon. Ted immediately gets involved and does a great job talking to everyone who is interested. Again if you ever run into him. Introduce yourself and say thank you.










Finally it was time for the live auction. Lots of hunting and fishing vacation packages were auctioned off. A Grady White, a Browning shotgun, Dragon Fly kayak, artwork, etc. but I was interested in the Hells Bay Skate and Microskiff Gheenoe NMZ. After it was all done. The Skate raised $12,500 for CCA and the NMZ raised an additional $5,000 that night brining its total to $15,000.  
[smiley=cool2.gif]










Night shots of the microskiffs. The lighting was done by Sea World staff.




























And the Mosquito Bay Skiff - Buzz Lite










[smiley=rant.gif]

If you made it this far reading my long winded post you probably are thinking, wtf, lucky bastard. I certainly feel like it today but not for the reason that you might think. Its an honor to have been able to attend an event like this and represent Microskiff.com. I have been fortunate in that over the past four years I got involved with great groups like CCA, Gheenoe and Microskiff. My hope is that after reading this you may consider getting more involved too. Not only do you have a great time but you have the opportunity to do something that benefits everyone. So if you have the time please consider getting involved.

[smiley=dankk2.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

great report, looking forward to more details tomorrow on the water.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Tom,

I can not thank you enough for making it on such short notice! Great pix and great write up!

Cheers


----------

